# L.S.U. vs Florida



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I couldn't get the entire weekend off to head to Florida, but I do have tickets for the game tomorrow.  Anyone headed to Death Valley tomorrow?  Will be there tailgating all day.  Hopefully some good pics to follow....


----------



## alx (Oct 9, 2009)

I will be there in spirit.What team do you like!!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2009)

Have to go with LSU....Not according to Lou Holtz though.


----------



## alx (Oct 9, 2009)

Dang-didnt notice other team was LSU-That makes sense....


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 9, 2009)

I have only one thing to say 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







GO GATORS


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 9, 2009)

They say the party is already on in Baton Rouge.  Going to be late heading back tomorrow night, have to work Sunday....Not good


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just hope Tebow can play. I'd really like to see both teams at full strength. I really like both teams but I guess I'll be routing for the Gators.


----------



## rvking (Oct 10, 2009)

I suppose if you live in Florida you can root for the gators! Up here in Wildcat country we tend to lean toward the tigers, or? whoever happens to be playing against the Gators! LOL!!
 In Kentucky we are all about the tailgating and from my experience LSU folks are some of the very best out there. As far as Tebow goes I wish him only the best I just don't want to play him anymore! 
                                           RVKING


----------



## shooterrick (Oct 10, 2009)

I am goin with LSU for 2 reasons.  To irratate Jerry and cause the boss is a huge fan.  LOL  Want him happy Monday!


----------



## miamirick (Oct 10, 2009)

i beleive the gators will win this game easily with or without tebow, our defense is so strong and lsu weakness is the offense, look for a low scoring defensive  game, gators are on the way for another title, gators cant be stopped, ive been to one night game at lsu though and it was a scary place to be.  we got so wasted that we looked  for three hours after the game before we could find our car.  lsu could barely score against georgia. will be a fun night,  i,already have a buttload of meat marinading  for the game


----------



## hungryjohn (Oct 10, 2009)

Hope you enjoy the tailgating because I fear you are not going to enjoy the game.

I'd be happy if I'm wrong because I'm no fan of the Gators, but I think the Florida team is better than the one that won the national championship last year.


----------



## alx (Oct 10, 2009)

Do not have a dog in this hunt,but go LSU-just cause Steve is just alright

Steve being Cajunsmoke13


----------



## jaxgatorz (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like you were right on.And i'm gald u were !!


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks.  enjoyed the game and the tailgating.  Record setting attendance.  Got out of there at 2 am...


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm Hanging with Jerry on this one too.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm Hanging with Jerry on this one too.

GO GATORS


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 14, 2009)

Some pics.  was a great time..


----------



## alx (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like/was a blast i am sure.How the heckk did you get the blimp pic or is that stadium that high.

Thanks for pics.Reminds me of old days going to UMaryland games...


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like a good time and I'm very happy with the outcome of the game


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 14, 2009)

That was a pic from a helicopter.  I was not in it, but it was posted somewhere on the web....Outcome, not what I(we) expected.  I blame it on the officials.  The guy behind me cussed Tebow the whole game...Got old after the first 4 minutes...


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 15, 2009)

It was time for that night time home winning streak to come to an end just glad the Gators could help end it


----------



## blue (Oct 15, 2009)

It was a great game, I just thought they might have to surgecially remove Gary Danielson from Tim Tebow.  That was quite a love fest that CBS put on.


----------

